# Can CAT 5 be supported off ceiling grid wires?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I browsed 800 and didn't see any reference to it. Might have missed it. 

Can you hang your phone cable off the ceiling grid wires?

Do you have to bush steel studs when running CAT 5 through them? I of course know you should but am wondering if it's a requirement?


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> I browsed 800 and didn't see any reference to it. Might have missed it.
> 
> Can you hang your phone cable off the ceiling grid wires?
> 
> Do you have to bush steel studs when running CAT 5 through them? I of course know you should but am wondering if it's a requirement?



Here in PHX the inspectors I've seen will not let you attach ANYTHING to grid wire, except grid. You can however use the same type of wire but you have add it to the wires already supporting the grid, and it must be attached at both ends just like grid wires. Also, you can only run a 3/4-1" bundle on such a support, any bigger and you need to use 1/4" rod hangers or bigger.

Only been in the trade for two years but this is what my experience has taught me, for what it's worth.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

800.24 states that communications cables must conform to 300.11.

300.11(A) does not permit communications cables from bein supported by the ceiling grid support wires. You are permitted to install your own wires specifically for the communication wires. Also keep in mind that the 2011 NEC now requires the wires that you install for supporting electrical wiring to be identified.

Chris


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks all. How about using bushings in a steel stud wall for "Cat 5" or whatever flavor you are running?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Thanks all. How about using bushings in a steel stud wall for "Cat 5" or whatever flavor you are running?


I would recommend using busings through steel studs but 800.24 only references 300.4(D) and not 300.4(B) so the code does not require it.

Chris


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks! I've always hung communications wire on their own wires and bushed studs but I've got a GC that doesn't know these things and wanted to know if he could. My explanation was that I never do it. Now I know.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

raider1 said:


> 800.24 states that communications cables must conform to 300.11. ... Chris


 That is fine, but it is my opininion that computer/data cables are covered by Article 725 and not by 800. 300.11 does not apply to Article 725 installations.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> That is fine, but it is my opininion that computer/data cables are covered by Article 725 and not by 800. 300.11 does not apply to Article 725 installations.


I can see what you are saying, but the NEC is a little vague on the subject.

The definition of communications circuit in 800.2 does include "Data".

I can also agree that an Ethernet cable could definitely be an Article 725 installation and 725.24 does not include a reference to 300.11.

Chris


----------

